# 2004 Ford Expedition With Towing Package



## libs (Jun 12, 2012)

Should i have any worries about pulling a 2005 outback rss with a 2004 ford expedidtion 4x4 with a towing package. Im new to towing.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I think you'll do okay. That's a very similar setup to what I used to tow with. We went up and down some pretty big hills and we were slow at times but we made it every time. I used the Equalizer brand hitch and it worked well. You can't go wrong with either the Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam HP setup. Just take the time to get it set up properly and you should have a good combination. Our current truck tows much better, but the Expedition got the job done over several years.


----------



## libs (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Do you know what the towing capacity is for an 04 expedition eddie bauer?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

libs said:


> Should i have any worries about pulling a 2005 outback rss with a 2004 ford expedidtion 4x4 with a towing package. Im new to towing.


Hi libs!
Welcome to Outbackers! A little more info on your situation might help to best answer your question...

- How is the Expedition equipped? What engine (5.4l or 4.6l)? Do you know how it is geared? 
- What kind of terrain do you live in/camp at? flat lands? hills? mountains?
- How heavily will the Expedition and Outback be loaded? (weekend outings for two? week long vacations for a family?)


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

libs said:


> Thanks for the response. Do you know what the towing capacity is for an 04 expedition eddie bauer?


Depends on how your Expedition is equipped. Best resource is your owner's manual. Below is a link to an onine version of the 2004 Ford Expedition owner's manual. See page 239 to calculate the max towing capacity for your specific vehicle.

http://www.motorcraftservice.com/pubs/content/~WO4EXD/~MUS~LEN/41/04exdog3e.pdf


----------



## libs (Jun 12, 2012)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Should i have any worries about pulling a 2005 outback rss with a 2004 ford expedidtion 4x4 with a towing package. Im new to towing.


Hi libs!
Welcome to Outbackers! A little more info on your situation might help to best answer your question...

- How is the Expedition equipped? What engine (5.4l or 4.6l)? Do you know how it is geared? 
- What kind of terrain do you live in/camp at? flat lands? hills? mountains?
- How heavily will the Expedition and Outback be loaded? (weekend outings for two? week long vacations for a family?)
[/quote]


----------



## libs (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a 5.4 litre and i believe it has a tow package. My area is hilly to flat. i have no idea as to the gear (where do u get that from). we usually do weekend excursions and carry no freshwater. Thanks for helping out. id rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## libs (Jun 12, 2012)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Thanks for the response. Do you know what the towing capacity is for an 04 expedition eddie bauer?


Depends on how your Expedition is equipped. Best resource is your owner's manual. Below is a link to an onine version of the 2004 Ford Expedition owner's manual. See page 239 to calculate the max towing capacity for your specific vehicle.

http://www.motorcraftservice.com/pubs/content/~WO4EXD/~MUS~LEN/41/04exdog3e.pdf
[/quote]


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

You can contact Ford with your VIN number on your Expedition and get a build sheet from them with all the options that were added to your vehicle. It'll cost you $17, but you'll know what you have.

http://www.shopfordgear.com/find.as...=by_dept&dept_id=16&d=16&c=48652YHNOREJJK4&s=


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a similar set up. 2004 Expedition 4x4 with tow package and a 2003 26rs. I haven't had any issues towing. I think the Expy is rated to tow 8300lbs.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You really need to find out what your rear gears are. There should be a tag on the rear differential that you can get the code off of and find out what you have. That is how I found out what I had. Back then, I had an '02 F150 5.4 with 3.55 gears and on our 23RS (very similar but slightly smaller and lighter to yours), towing ranged from "ok on flats and smaller hills" to "nervous wife". In a big headwind, I couldn't even maintain 65mph. The truck would downshift and the 5.4 would roar along at 55mph and 4k+ rpm. The "nervous wife" towing condition was what led us into the 3/4 ton world. Haven't experienced "nervous wife" since while towing except when we pulled over the million dollar highway between Durango and Ouray Colorado. If you have 3.73's that will help. The 5.4 motor with 3.55 gear is not an impressive powertrain for towing. Been there done that for 120k mi.

-CC


----------

